# Meeting people in Dubai



## IvorTheEngine (Mar 14, 2009)

Advice Sought please!

I am new to Dubai, after just relocating from the UK to work here.

I am a newly crowned 40 something male, single and very much on my tod here and I need advice on where I can go to make new friends instead of spending my time stuck in my apartment or out in the bars looking like some wierdo all alone by the bar!

I will be honest and say that I would like to meet a single female, but making friends with like minded people is also very important to me.

So, if anyone out there has any advice on what to do, where to go, or any meet ups i can attend then i would be very very grateful

Cheers & Thanks

Ivor


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome!

I am sure there will be something arranged before to long, so keep watching the board 

There are plenty of friendly bars in Dubai where you will probably get chatting to people. Do you support a particular Premiership team? If so, then get along to one of the venues that their supporters club (if there is one!) frequents. Or try places like the Irish Village, Waxy's or Fibbers for proper pubs. 

-


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

My pal on this message board (irishexpat) told me about a bar/meeting place called Jockeys. He said if I wanted to meet people to give it a go. Now I havent been so please dont shoot the messenger if its a dive. Good luck mate.


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

bigdave said:


> My pal on this message board (irishexpat) told me about a bar/meeting place called Jockeys. He said if I wanted to meet people to give it a go. Now I havent been so please dont shoot the messenger if its a dive. Good luck mate.


LMAO


----------

